# Lawn Irrigation



## judsonc75 (May 27, 2020)

My mother-in-laws lawn has a sprinkler system that is run off of the septic tank. The yard get watered about 10 times a day (small tank). During the rainy season it is worse, but the yard gets so much water that the yard stays soft, and in some areas water is pooling causing swampy areas. It cannot be mowed and I have thought about putting in a few french drains running the length of the yard to the ditch. The ditch probably needs to be dug out a little bit to handle the amount of water.

I am wondering if french drains alone are enough to channel all the water to the ditch. I will post images later.


----------

